# Biomarine2000's picture thread



## biomarine2000 (Jan 11, 2009)

Start of what I hope will be a long and appreciated picture thread.  The picture quality was severly sacraficed because of the file size reduction.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a very good start!!! Versicolor pic came out good IMO. I'll be looking out for you to post more


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 14, 2009)

Added a few more pics.  Hope they are to your liking.  Still have a lot more to come.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying to improve the quality of pics.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lasiodora Paraybhana molting*

My small Lasiodora Paraybhana molting.  Hope you guys like these.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice pics and really nice collection. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> It's a very good start!!! Versicolor pic came out good IMO. I'll be looking out for you to post more


Thanks Boanerges.  I'm trying to clean up the quality.  I think i'm getting it figured out.  Any tips would be great.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> very nice pics and really nice collection. Keep the pics coming!


Thanks irishpolishman.  I haven't even really got started posting yet.  My collection is beginning to get pretty big.  I will be posting more today hopefully.  Keep in touch and let me know what you think.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

*My 1 inch T Blondi*

My 1 inch T Blondi.  Notice the little white toes.  I will work on getting some better pics of him/her.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 27, 2009)

*New photos*

A rare glimpse of my Citharischius crawshayi (King Baboon).  I was feeding him and he came out to say hi.  He was playing cat and mouse with a cricket.  Chased him for a long time.


----------



## x-fan (Jan 27, 2009)

Those white toes on your blondi are making it more like apophysis, aren't they?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 27, 2009)

*T Blondi*

You know, I thought the same thing.  I asked the guy I bought it from the same question and he was adimit that it was a T Blondi.  I have read several threads on here where people have had very heated debates over this species.  Its so hard to tell by looking.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

New pictures taken today.  Acanthoscurria geniculata post molt.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens*

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens male.  Few days post molt.  He is about ready for a new home.  Once he molts again he will get a nice large custom built enclosure.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Aphonopelma sp*

This flagstaff orange I have had for months.  Got him/her on as a freebie.  It has been underground just hanging out forever it seemed, months.  All the sudden today it acted like it was going to molt.  I got home and this is what I have.  Post molt today.  I'm so happy I thought the little thing was going to die.  Sorry about the pic but he is tiny and im shooting through plexi glass.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

*MM Lasiodora Paraybhana*

Lasiodora Paraybhana


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Euathlus Pulcherrimaklassi*

Euathlus Pulcherrimaklassi


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 31, 2009)

Is your parahybana male or female? She/he let you pick her up? She/he is very nice looking!!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

The smaller of the two I have I haven't sexed yet, and he/she wont let me hold them.   The large one is a mature male.   I should be getting in a large female ready to breed within the next few days. I'll be sure and post pics.


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 31, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> The smaller of the two I have I haven't sexed yet, and he/she wont let me hold them.   The large one is a mature male.   I should be getting in a large female ready to breed within the next few days. I'll be sure and post pics.


Good luck with the breeding!!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Euathlus Sp. Chilean flame*

Euathlus Sp. Chilean flame

This is a beautiful little girl I acquired at the Arlington,Tx reptile show.  She is probably just under 4 inches.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lampropelma violecopes*

This species is Lampropelma violecopes (singapore blue).  I acquired him from Paul at petcenterusa.net a few months ago.  This little beauty has already molted and is showing some stunning purple.  I had to get this shot through the plexiglass because if I touch the cage he goes into his hide at the blink of an eye.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Acanthoscurria Geniculata (Brazilian Whitebanded)*

This little guy has already molted twice since I've had him.  I got him only about 2 and a half months ago.  He is a feisty little thing.  He is one of my favorites.  This pic is of his first molt.  If you look to the right of him you will see the molt sitting next to him.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Brachyphelma Smithi sling*

This little one is a Brachyphelma Smithi I just got from behindyou12.  He was so awesome and curtious during and after the transaction.  The reason the outer edge of the pic is blurry is because the smithi is inside a tiny vial.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Lasiodora Paraybhana female*

This little gal I recieved from Josh_Cloud today.  She is in her new home and already sitting on top of her hide.  lol.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 13, 2009)

*New post of Citharischius Crawshayi*

Last pic I posted was very fuzzy.  I'm trying something new.  Hopefully it looks clearer.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Avicularia Versicolor*

My Avicularia Versicolor as a brand new sling a little while back.  He is an inch now and I believe to be in pre molt.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens*

Green bottle blue male in his web.  This is the second time I have posted this pic.  The first one looked terrible because I didn't know to properly resize pictures.  I hope this one will look better.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Avicularia Versicolor*

Avicularia versicolor comes out to say hi.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Brachyphelma Boehmei*

This is one of my, if not my favorite species.  I have had this guy since he was tiny.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Lasiodora Paraybhana*

My MM Lasiodora Paraybhana up close and personal.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*H. Lividium*

A few rare shots of the H. Lividium.  This is right before her molt.  She just molted a few days ago and hasen't been out since.  Hopefully I will get some new very blue pics of her soon.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*

This is one of my two Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.  This is what I believe to be a sub adult male.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens*

My very quickly growing male Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue).


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens #2*

This one is of what I believe to be a small girl.  I got these two green bottle blues when they were very small.  The male has had almost double the molts this one has.  Here is some of her stages.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Citharischius Crawshayi*

This is my not so photogenic king baboon.  This picture has not been touched up at all.  He matches that substrate almost perfectly.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Psalmopoeus Irminia*

This is my Psalmopoeus Irminia (suntiger).  He also doesn't like to be photographed.  When I come near he hides.  He has molted twice since this photo was taken.  This picture was taken the day I got him.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Grammostola rosea*

This is my MM Grammostola rosea.  He takes pretty good pics I think.


----------



## BoBaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Very good photos, and spiders.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens*

I rehoused my male green bottle blue today into a new age shoe box.  I got it from the container store.  They are perfectly clear and can take clear pictures right through them without them coming out blury.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 16, 2009)

*H. Lividium*

My cobalt blue molted the other day and has been under ground for about a month or longer.  She finally peaked out this morning around 0500 am.  I got a few pics of her before she bolted back down into her hole.  A couple more molts and she will be totally blue.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 20, 2009)

nice pics and nice T's! :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 20, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> nice pics and nice T's! :clap:


Thanks a lot.  I have lots more just haven't photographed them yet.  The pokies and fast species are not as easy to photograph but i'll get them sooner or later.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Heteroscodra maculata*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Acanthoscurria Geniculata*

Wanted his picture taken.  .  No really he was chasing a cricket and ran up the side of his enclosure.  With the macro lens on it looked like he was on my face.  Lol


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 21, 2009)

these are very nice... had never checked out this thread... I have a collection but as I noticed yours... only two of the ones you have I have... I take it your're not really an Avic or Brachy guy....


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> these are very nice... had never checked out this thread... I have a collection but as I noticed yours... only two of the ones you have I have... I take it your're not really an Avic or Brachy guy....


Nah, not into those at all.  Thanks for checking out my thread.  I will be getting in a couple of new species in hopefully Tuesday.  Look for some new T pics.


----------



## c'est ma (Feb 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you know I'm tagging along, too.  Got interested from the photography thread.  Nice collection & super pics!

--Diane G


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

c'est ma said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I'm tagging along, too.  Got interested from the photography thread.  Nice collection & super pics!
> 
> --Diane G


Thanks a lot I appreciate it.  That is what makes me want to take more.  I am still improving day to day with my photos.  Well I off to my T room to take some pictures now, wish me luck.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

*New pics taken 02-21-09 at about 3 am.*

My P regalis absolutely hates light.  Everytime I try and get the light on him he runs somewhere else in his enclosure.  And no I will not take him out.  He is as fast as grease lightening!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

*More pics taken 02-21-09 at 3:00 am*

Theraphosa Blondi sling






Brachyphelma Boehmei that may be going into pre molt.  We will see if he refuses this cricket today.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 21, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Brachyphelma Boehmei that may be going into pre molt.  We will see if he refuses this cricket today.


I think he may be a she............ lol.....


----------



## equuskat (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, great pictures of a nice collection.  I especially like the P. regalis pics, which is funny, because I don't much like pokies.    I also really like your Euathlus girl "Chilean Flame".  Very pretty.  I should get one.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Lampropelma violecopes*


----------



## c'est ma (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice additions.   I esp. like the 2 slings in post # 51!  I have never seen a baby blondi--boy, you'd never know what it's going to grow into, would you?!

--Diane G.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 22, 2009)

c'est ma said:


> Nice additions.   I esp. like the 2 slings in post # 51!  I have never seen a baby blondi--boy, you'd never know what it's going to grow into, would you?!
> 
> --Diane G.


yeaaaaaaa... I heard they're already huge when they're born..


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the blondi is only 3rd or 4th instar and he is about 2 inches already.  I say he but am not sure of sex yet.  Thanks for the comments.  I will post more as they grow.  Also my new guys come in Tuesday.  Pulchura, m mesomelas, and bicloratum.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Brachyphelma Boehmei molting*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Brachyphelma Boehmei Molting*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Theraposa Blondi sling.*

My T Blondi's first molt in my care.  I was ver happy to see the molt come off without a hitch.


----------



## c'est ma (Feb 24, 2009)

OH, I love molting sequences!  What clear pics! You certainly got wonderful views of both these events.  I like the way the boehmei's little "carpet" web shows up beneath him/her.  And of course, I'm wild about slings.  So cool the way they emerge nearly translucent like that.  Congrats!  

--Diane G.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 24, 2009)

c'est ma said:


> OH, I love molting sequences!  What clear pics! You certainly got wonderful views of both these events.  I like the way the boehmei's little "carpet" web shows up beneath him/her.  And of course, I'm wild about slings.  So cool the way they emerge nearly translucent like that.  Congrats!
> 
> --Diane G.


Thanks, I was very fortunate that I got to witness them both molting.  Especially the Blondi.  One of my versicolors decided to molt in secret last night while I was sleeping.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Citharischius Crawshayi molt 02-28-09*

My 1 inch Citharischius Crawshayi just finished molting and I got a few pics. I know they aren't the best quality but I was shooting through the plastic so it wouldn't disturb the little guy.  It only took about 30 mins, if that.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Brachyphelma Boehmei juvi*

1 of my Brachyphelma Boehmei juveniles molted last night.


----------



## c'est ma (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, those _C. crawshayi_ pics are fantastic, esp. considering the size of the little guy (gal?) & the location!  I love the way slings look like some kind of space creature when they emerge.  Very cool.

That _B. boehmei_ sure is photogenic!   BTW, glad I'm not the only one with depth-of-field probs in close-ups like that.  At any rate, I tend to do what you do--keep some pics because they show one part clearly, others for other parts, etc. Sure is nice to get the focus on the eyes, tho, isn't it?  (And, further BTW, you do much better on the color balance than I do... )  

I can see the attraction of having a permanent photo thread, as it's frustrating to have your pics only viewed by a day or two's readership on the Q&A or Announcement forums before they scroll away to history...but I'm sure you know you'd be getting a lot more comments posting there...

I like the idea of personal threads that one keeps updating, but that doesn't seem to be really done on AB, does it?  Sigh.  

Anyway, I enjoy following yours!  Sorry for the late remarks.

--Diane G.

PS: I was only debating the various thread-type choices because I think you deserve a wider audience!  Hope that was clear.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Its kind of funny about the C. crawshayi.  I really didn't know he was in premolt, I only had my suspicions that he was.  I rehoused him into that container so he could burrow a good 8 inches into the substrate.  I went in to check on him the next day and he was upside down.  Of course you could guess my reaction, lol.  I was extatic.  Although I wasn't really happy with the pictures, but am still glad I got to get them at all.  I'm glad you enjoy them.

Most of the pics with the clarity issues is because I'm using a 100mm macro lense.  Plus the size of the little guys are so small.  I have 3 little boehmei's that are all very photogenic.  I love that species.  

It is a little disappointing at times that more people dont comment on the pics but thats not the reason I post them.  I'm sure people are looking and enjoying the pics, just not posting.  I just want everyone here to enjoy and admire them as I do.   I have posted in the Q and A section before of molt sequences but it seemed like the totally wrong place for that kind of post, so I started putting them in here.

If you start up your own pic thread I would love to check it out.  I always enjoy seeing others photos.  Some get very creative.  I'll tell you who takes very impressive shots is Talkenlate04.  His shots are absolutely flawless.  No noise, crystal clear shots.  

I very much appreciate this comment, thank you so much.

"PS: I was only debating the various thread-type choices because I think you deserve a wider audience! Hope that was clear."


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 18, 2009)

hey what happened to the flix?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 18, 2009)

Someone hacked into my photobucket and deleted all my pics.  I will hopefully get it fixed soon.  I may start a new pic thread since this one is ruined.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 18, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Someone hacked into my photobucket and deleted all my pics.  I will hopefully get it fixed soon.  I may start a new pic thread since this one is ruined.


Im sorry to hear that... that really bites man... 
I wonder how that happened...


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont know but I cant describe my frustration.  At least I have all of my pictures on my computer.  I'll get them posted back on here but it will take some time.  Needless to say I dont think I'm going to use photobucket again.


----------



## c'est ma (Mar 20, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Someone hacked into my photobucket and deleted all my pics.  I will hopefully get it fixed soon.  I may start a new pic thread since this one is ruined.


WTH???!!!  I didn't even know that was possible!  Wow, did photobucket have anything to say about it?  Jeez, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------

